# Trailer Tire Specs/question



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so my truck is greatly underused with only 7k lbs behind it and the bed is looking awfully empty.









We've been looking at solutions for these problems







and I have discovered that unlike the ST tires that I currently have, some of the uhhhh bigger trailers have LT tires. So I did a search and of course it pulled up plenty of Truck tires in the size range. So, are the big 5ers using truck tires, or are they still special trailer tires designed for sidewall flex/scrubbing on corners, etc. If they are truck tires, that would allow someone to buy a set that wasn't made in China.









So, who can answer this?!?! Some SOB'er I bet!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have seen plenty of 5ers and even TT with LT tires on them. I think that the "ST" tires being designed for the "scrubbing" is a bunch of hogwash. After all...look at all the 18 wheelers do they have special "trailer" tires on the trailer and the forces applied to them is WAY more than we will ever do to our tires (and yes I know that they have REALLY heavy duty tires but they are carrying a REALLY heavy load). I have "ST" tires on my 5er and would like to upgrade to a 16" LT tire when the time comes.

Everyone that I have talked to that have switched thier tires to LT tires all love them.

Gary


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Fire44 said:


> I have seen plenty of 5ers and even TT with LT tires on them. I think that the "ST" tires being designed for the "scrubbing" is a bunch of hogwash. After all...look at all the 18 wheelers do they have special "trailer" tires on the trailer and the forces applied to them is WAY more than we will ever do to our tires (and yes I know that they have REALLY heavy duty tires but they are carrying a REALLY heavy load). I have "ST" tires on my 5er and would like to upgrade to a 16" LT tire when the time comes.
> 
> Everyone that I have talked to that have switched thier tires to LT tires all love them.
> 
> Gary


I see em with both.. The 60,000 and up units all come with american made LT's and the cheaper units come with ST's..

Seems like 60k is the line in the sand for china versus USA, lol

As long as you are within the tire's weight rating you will be fine either way Nathan.

I personally believe that the only reason they make ST tires are becuase the LT sizes are more expensive and or not available in certain sizes.

I have pulled both, and would much prefer the LT's.. I just had a China made Goodyear Marathon explode this weekend.. Prolly done 1000 bucks in damage to the trailer. The whole inner sidewall blew out at 60mph.. It made a loud boom. Broke the shock, and done damage to the fenderwell.

Have never been impressed with China tires reguardless what they are on.. Poor Quality Control.

If they were made in Japan I would like em.. The japanese make some great tires.

Totally agree with Gary

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

There are a few very good ST tires, Titan, Maxxis and Cooper in 15" and I might actually trust them more then "stock LT's". That is 15", at 16" you open up a whole new realm and bring Michelin's into play. Go to Michelin's web site and see for yourself.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> There are a few very good ST tires, Titan, Maxxis and Cooper in 15" and I might actually trust them more then "stock LT's". That is 15", at 16" you open up a whole new realm and bring Michelin's into play. Go to Michelin's web site and see for yourself.


Don't worry, these are 16"


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

When I lost one of my chinnese duro st 224 d rated tires I changed over to carlilse american made tires, but went up to an E rated tire. so far so good, and they come with a two year warranty.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I totally agree with Gary. My SOB came with ST235/80R16E Marathons. The trailer was built in Sep 2004 as a 2005 model. I bought it new in Mar 2006. In Mar 2007 I found one tire with a large bulge, and the bulge was very soft. Another had radial splits from bead to tread cap. Their build code indicated 40th week of 2002! I replaced them with Kumho Road Venture HT LT235/85R16E truck tires. These carry 80 psi compared to 65 psi which IMHO helps it trail better, with no wiggle or sway. I wouldn't go back fer nuttin'.

Sluggo


----------

